# How do you cork 375ml bottles?



## skyfire322 (Dec 20, 2017)

Just curious how you guys put corks in 375ml bottles. The Portuguese floor corker does 750 fine, but I don't see how you can adjust it for the smaller ones. Do you just use a rubber mallet or hand corker?


----------



## dcbrown73 (Dec 20, 2017)

Same same. The adjustment adjusts how far the cork goes into the bottle. (the bottom spring pushes the bottle up to the same height) After corking a 750ml, just put a 375ml in there and cork it! I do it all the time!


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 20, 2017)

Whatever hardcover book is within reach. Can’t just adjust the top nut though. (I think Bordeaux just fit but the burgundy bottles didn’t)
My springloaded base to load a bottle, at max position, is just a hair shy of being able to hold the bottle in position where it’s touching the top and having spring loaded pressure up from the bottom. 
Gotta pack it up. No biggie


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 21, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Whatever hardcover book is within reach. Can’t just adjust the top nut though. (I think Bordeaux just fit but the burgundy bottles didn’t)
> My springloaded base to load a bottle, at max position, is just a hair shy of being able to hold the bottle in position where it’s touching the top and having spring loaded pressure up from the bottom.
> Gotta pack it up. No biggie


They cork fine with my Italian corker. I have a stack of "bar coasters" handy to adjust to slightly different bottle heights. Roy


----------



## Johnd (Dec 21, 2017)

skyfire322 said:


> Just curious how you guys put corks in 375ml bottles. The Portuguese floor corker does 750 fine, but I don't see how you can adjust it for the smaller ones. Do you just use a rubber mallet or hand corker?



My Portuguese does 375 with no problem, works just the same as a 750, slide the bottle in, seat under the cork, push the cork in.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 21, 2017)

I put a small section of 2"x4" under the bottle. Done.


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 21, 2017)

I use a hockey puck! Bonus, it bounces when I drop it


----------



## geek (Dec 22, 2017)

Wait....depends....
I used this very long nice .375ml bottle, don’t remember its name, that it is so tall that you won’t be able to cork it with a Portuguese corker, at least with mine.
I had to place the bottle a bit incline and the bottle away from the center of the corker base...
I also used my hand corker but the corks got it about 90%, don’t look good.


----------



## geek (Dec 22, 2017)

This frosty tall bottle.


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 23, 2017)

Ice wine bottle?


----------



## geek (Dec 23, 2017)

Johny99 said:


> Ice wine bottle?



Not sure....


----------



## kire (Dec 23, 2017)

My Italian floor corker handles 375 bottles beautifully. No issues at all.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 23, 2017)

Earlier I mentioned the 375 Bordeaux fit, but the burgundy did not. Looks to be just about a 1/2” that makes all the difference


----------



## geek (Dec 24, 2017)

kire said:


> My Italian floor corker handles 375 bottles beautifully. No issues at all.



Even the very tall ones like the one I posted above?


----------



## kire (Dec 24, 2017)

geek said:


> Even the very tall ones like the one I posted above?


Yep. I almost always use Bellisima bottle (tall skinny bottles) for my ports and the renanna bottles for everything. Drop the cork in and everything works like a charm. I do tend to use natural corks if that makes a difference, although I will be trying nomacorcs soon.


----------



## geek (Dec 24, 2017)

kire said:


> Yep. I almost always use Bellisima bottle (tall skinny bottles) for my ports and the renanna bottles for everything. Drop the cork in and everything works like a charm. I do tend to use natural corks if that makes a difference, although I will be trying nomacorcs soon.



Bellisima...that’s its name!
The Portuguese corker cannot handle those [emoji853]

BTW - how much are you paying for them?


----------

